# Wanted:  "Navel" Cutlasses



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2010)

So, is this for cutting oranges, or belly buttons stabs?  ;D


> .... To supply Navel Cutlass, Leather Frog for Naval Cutlass and Navel Sword and Scabbard Set to the Department of National Defence, CFB Esquimalt, PO Box 17000, Bldg. 66 Colwood, Victoria, BC, V9A 7N2. Complete specification provided in the Request for Proposal document. Delivery on or before March 31, 2011 is mandatory ....


----------



## Neill McKay (16 Dec 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> So, is this for cutting oranges, or belly buttons stabs?  ;D



Apart from the spelling mistake, it looks as if an RFP has been written for one of each item (sword and cutlass, each with accessories).  Since these can be bought off the shelf from a very limited number of suppliers I have to wonder if this is a sensible procurement strategy...


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> .... it looks as if an RFP has been written for one of each item (sword and cutlass, each with accessories).  Since these can be bought off the shelf from a very limited number of suppliers I have to wonder if this is a sensible procurement strategy...


According to the bid document (excerpt attached), they're ordering 182 swords/cutlasses, so would that be more worthwhile seeking gang bids?


----------



## Harris (16 Dec 2010)

Looks like at least 91 of them are for the Sea cadets.  I wonder where the other 91 are going?  In my ARMY unit we have to either buy them ourselves, or the Unit has to pay for swords.


----------



## NavyShooter (16 Dec 2010)

I am of the understanding that many NavAl officers purchase their own.

I'm also aware that they have a number of them onhand at the drill-shed in Hfx for drill and training purposes.

I don't know if that's what these would be for, but it could be that they're issuing some to each ship for ceremonial purposes???

NS


----------



## Danjanou (16 Dec 2010)

Harris said:
			
		

> I wonder where the other 91 are going?




Anyone miss an NDHQ memo that our anti piracy ship off Somalia was being ordered to repel borders?  8)


----------



## Harris (16 Dec 2010)

Agreed, but my point was that each Unit has to purchase their own if they choose from Unit funds.  We're not given swords (although the ones we do have must have come from somewhere I guess).

I guess my concern is that in this day of cutbacks, we're spending money on ceremonial swords and not ammo.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Dec 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Anyone miss an NDHQ memo that our anti piracy ship off Somalia was being ordered to repel borders?  8)



A boarding axe might be more useful.  8)


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Dec 2010)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> A boarding axe might be more useful.  8)




Brilliant! The Navy could have its own version of _pioneers_ - big, bearded fellows carrying axes. 






19th century French Army pioneers






20th century Canadian pioneers - on active service in the Balkans

Beats talking about renaming the Navy!  :



Edit: spelling   :-[


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Dec 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Brilliant! The Navy could have its own version of _pioneers_ - big, bearded fellows carrying axes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We could name them Maritime Command Assault Pioneers


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Dec 2010)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> We could name them Maritime Command Assault Pioneers




RRRRRRight! And they could have their own, integral, air arm, too!  >


----------



## aesop081 (16 Dec 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> RRRRRRight! And they could have their own, integral, air arm, too!  >



Mortars....dont forget mortars.......


----------



## cavalryman (16 Dec 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Mortars....dont forget mortars.......



And the anti-tank platoon.... er.. anti-dreadnought that is, matey  ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (16 Dec 2010)

We are overborne in Hull-techs....and their trade badge already has an axe in it...

PERFECT fit!

NS


----------



## Kirkhill (17 Dec 2010)

Great Stuff!!!  Tomahawk vs Bayonet - The Maritime Command (RCN) version.   >  Point beats blade everytime. ;D

Avast there and hand me me cutlass and belaying pin.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Dec 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Brilliant! The Navy could have its own version of _pioneers_ - big, bearded fellows carrying axes.



Sound of needle scratching across the record........

Can't have beards.  That tradition has gone down with the ship, won't give a good seal with Chemox/BA.  But I do like the idea of taking axes or swords on boarding parties to show the pirates, close and personal like....


----------



## Danjanou (17 Dec 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> But I do like the idea of taking axes or swords on boarding parties to show the pirates, close and personal like....



Next you guys will be submitting RFPs for eye patches, parrots and peg legs aaarh  8)


----------



## medicineman (17 Dec 2010)

Are these to cut out belly button lint?

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Dec 2010)

Might explain why tanks were origanally on the Navy orbat


----------



## Pusser (19 Dec 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I am of the understanding that many NavAl officers purchase their own.
> 
> I'm also aware that they have a number of them onhand at the drill-shed in Hfx for drill and training purposes.
> 
> ...



Cutlasses and swords are different.  Traditionally naval officers carry swords, while chiefs and petty officers carry cutlasses.  The cutlass seems to have disappeared in the last twenty years.  I wonder if the Navy is re-introducing it?  As for purchasing it using public funds, I don't see why not.  We have many ceremonial accoutrements in stores (flag poles, white slings and belts, etc.), so why not these?


----------



## quadrapiper (19 Dec 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Cutlasses and swords are different.  Traditionally naval officers carry swords, while chiefs and petty officers carry cutlasses.  The cutlass seems to have disappeared in the last twenty years.  I wonder if the Navy is re-introducing it?  As for purchasing it using public funds, I don't see why not.  We have many ceremonial accoutrements in stores (flag poles, white slings and belts, etc.), so why not these?


That'd be excellent; while "we're" at it, bring back gaiters for guard members, webbing for CPOs, and stovepipe gaiters for guard commanders, colour officers, and so on.

The odd thing is the Sea Cadet emblem - trying to figure out where 91 RCSC-identified cutlasses would end up. There's thirty or so corps in BC, and this looks like an Esquimalt order - each one going to get three cutlasses? Doesn't sound likely, though it'd be very welcome.

The swords make a _bit _more sense, if there's any intention of carrying out large-scale MARPAC ceremonial activities, but not much.


----------



## Strike (19 Dec 2010)

The cutlasses could very well get split up between the corps but may well end up at Quadra over the summer.  Economy of effort and such.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Dec 2010)

quadrapiper said:
			
		

> That'd be excellent; while "we're" at it, bring back gaiters for guard members, webbing for CPOs, and stovepipe gaiters for guard commanders, colour officers, and so on.
> 
> The odd thing is the Sea Cadet emblem - trying to figure out where 91 RCSC-identified cutlasses would end up. There's thirty or so corps in BC, and this looks like an Esquimalt order - each one going to get three cutlasses? Doesn't sound likely, though it'd be very welcome.
> 
> The swords make a _bit _more sense, if there's any intention of carrying out large-scale MARPAC ceremonial activities, but not much.



Yup. Good old navy.

Full speed ahead to the past.


----------



## Pusser (19 Dec 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yup. Good old navy.
> 
> Full speed ahead to the past.



"Those who forget history are condemned to repeat it."  My apologies to Santayana.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Dec 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Next you guys will be submitting RFPs for eye patches, parrots and peg legs aaarh  8)



Well.... I have seen threads here on the Officers wanting lace for their uniforms.  I guess that will go with the puffy pirate shirt.  Damn, I hope they don't want eye liner too ala Capt Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Halifax Tar (19 Dec 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Well.... I have seen threads here on the Officers wanting lace for their uniforms.  I guess that will go with the puffy pirate shirt.  Damn, I hope they don't want eye liner too ala Capt Jack Sparrow.



lol Our quirky tradition is what sets us apart in my eyes... But most people on here think I'm blind hahaha


----------



## quadrapiper (19 Dec 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> The cutlasses could very well get split up between the corps but may well end up at Quadra over the summer.  Economy of effort and such.


Ninety-one, though? QUADRA could, maybe, find employment for two more; there's already five available, with a sixth needing a new scabbard; but that's only with two gun-captains, two cadet guard commanders, two cadet flag-bearers (who were the parties left without, this go-round) and cadet senior escort, and the Cox'n armed and on parade, and _that_ has only happened once, that I'm aware of: this summer, for a massive drumhead presentation of new flags, drums, etc: usually, there's only call for a maximum of three on the deck at any time. 

Course cadets learning cutlass drill use practice "cutlasses" made of one by two; I can't see the sense in providing them with the real thing.


----------



## Strike (19 Dec 2010)

quadrapiper said:
			
		

> Ninety-one, though? QUADRA could, maybe, find employment for two more; there's already five available, with a sixth needing a new scabbard; but that's only with two gun-captains, two cadet guard commanders, two cadet flag-bearers (who were the parties left without, this go-round) and cadet senior escort, and the Cox'n armed and on parade, and _that_ has only happened once, that I'm aware of: this summer, for a massive drumhead presentation of new flags, drums, etc: usually, there's only call for a maximum of three on the deck at any time.
> 
> Course cadets learning cutlass drill use practice "cutlasses" made of one by two; I can't see the sense in providing them with the real thing.



Just spit-balling.


----------



## Pusser (21 Dec 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Well.... I have seen threads here on the Officers wanting lace for their uniforms.  I guess that will go with the puffy pirate shirt.  Damn, I hope they don't want eye liner too ala Capt Jack Sparrow.



In many circles, what we commonly refer to as officers' rank "braid" is often referred to as "lace."  In fact the RCN dress manual call it that and if you purchase uniforms from naval outfitters in the UK, they will often refer o putting rank on a tunic as "lacing."  We're not talking about frilly cuffs here - we save that for off-duty time. ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Dec 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> In many circles, what we commonly refer to as officers' rank "braid" is often referred to as "lace."  In fact the RCN dress manual call it that and if you purchase uniforms from naval outfitters in the UK, they will often refer o putting rank on a tunic as "lacing."  We're not talking about frilly cuffs here - we save that for off-duty time. ;D




Yes, indeed, when you get all _spiffied_ up in your pseudo-Army rig ...


----------



## catalyst (21 Dec 2010)

quadrapiper said:
			
		

> Ninety-one, though? QUADRA could, maybe, find employment for two more; there's already five available, with a sixth needing a new scabbard; but that's only with two gun-captains, two cadet guard commanders, two cadet flag-bearers (who were the parties left without, this go-round) and cadet senior escort, and the Cox'n armed and on parade, and _that_ has only happened once, that I'm aware of: this summer, for a massive drumhead presentation of new flags, drums, etc: usually, there's only call for a maximum of three on the deck at any time.
> 
> Course cadets learning cutlass drill use practice "cutlasses" made of one by two; I can't see the sense in providing them with the real thing.



Don't quote me for sure, but I seem to remember there was an IPRL request for new naval officers swords and a cutlass or few. Training aids? lol


----------

